# Going to check out some clubs - advice?



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

As some of you may know, I am getting a male pup from Spartanville in March  My first WL pup. I would LOVE to do schutzhund with him and join a club, and I've been in contact with a few that I am going to start checking out this weekend.

Once I get to know people I'm very outgoing, but at first I'm super shy. So I'm EXTREMELY nervous, to say the least :blush:

Any advice, tips for what I should say/be asking? I feel like I've already got a really good vibe with a member from one club, we have been emailing back and forth for the last couple days and I am going down to their practice on Sunday. But what are some other things to look for when picking a club?

Thank you!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Or if anyone has any experience with any clubs in Denver? 

This weekend I'm going to check out Summit/Front Range Hundesport which has combined. Next weekend I will be checking out Black Diamond Schutzhund Club. And then I believe Ponderosa Working Dog Club emailed me back tonight but I haven't had a chance to really check it.

Mile High is currently full, as is one other I've talked to (I believe Centennial?)


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Even if a club is full, go check them out because you never know. Plus it never hurts to meet the people. 

A club member of mine visited a couple clubs in the Denver area. I'm not sure which ones so I will try and find out. He seemed to have a good time and like the people.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't give you any advice on what to ask, but the place where I occasionally board my pup has a person that works there that was going to Black Diamond and really likes it. Good luck with your search!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would introduce yourself and then just watch and listen. Watch the training, watch how the members interact with each other and their dogs, listen to what is said and pay attention. This will give you the best feel for whether or not you will be comfortable with the club. Don't be totally antisocial and quiet, but do make sure you look interested in the training and in learning. I know how hard it is to do these things when you are shy.  If you have a question about something involving the training ask. Don't just assume. Also, though, make sure to listen. Nothing worse than a newbie who knows it all and doesn't listen to the response.  

Can't help with the clubs. The only one I am familiar with is High Plains in Denver.


----------



## Rosie428 (Jan 16, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> Or if anyone has any experience with any clubs in Denver?
> 
> This weekend I'm going to check out Summit/Front Range Hundesport which has combined. Next weekend I will be checking out Black Diamond Schutzhund Club. And then I believe Ponderosa Working Dog Club emailed me back tonight but I haven't had a chance to really check it.
> 
> Mile High is currently full, as is one other I've talked to (I believe Centennial?)


Still check out those "full" clubs! It is very common that people buy a shepherd at will and want to do schutzhund with it. When clubs say that they are full, it lets people know they aren't currently letting anyone in, but its more to weed out the people who are just doing it on a whim. If they allow you to visit, go check it out. Schutzhund requires more dedicated handlers then some other dog sports, so if you go consistantly, they will see that you are truly interested. 

Warning: It is a lifestyle. One that you will willingly let take over your life


----------



## Klawbag (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm a member of Ponderosa Working Dog Club. I used to train with Summit before they joined with Front Range. I know the people from most of the DVG clubs in Colorado and we often train together and enter each other's trials. As for recommendations, it's a personal vibe, noone can tell you where to go because everyone's approach to training and methods, attitude they want to take with their dog and personality is different. Only you'll know. If you're just starting of you may not know what you're looking at, but as mentioned, feel the air, the energy of the club and how members work together. Don't be nervous, it's only dog sport, we're not maneaters  Also be advised that serious approach to schutzhund takes a tremendous commitment of time and resources. Tremendous. Location may be a factor if you find yourself joining training 1-2 times per week. It shouldn't be a deal breaker, but realistically, it may be a challenge. My advice is to meet everyone because no matter which club you join, you'll always see people from all the other clubs here or there.


----------

